# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  [Multisim] Ενισχυτής δεν δουλεύει με single supply

## The_Control_Theory

Εχω τον διπλό τελεστικό ενισχυτή *MCP6V07* και προσπαθώ να δω αν μου κάνει.

Προσπαθώ να κάνω προσομοίωση του παρακάτω κυκλώματος και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το εξής..
Αφού έχω θετική τάση εισόδου καθώς και θετική τάση εξόδου δεν μου δουλεύει όταν έχω στην αρνητική τροφοδοσία του ενισχυτή δεμένη την γείωση.

0.PNG  GND *vs* Αρνητική τροφοδοσία  -5.PNG

Αυτό πιστεύω δεν θα έπρεπε να ισχύει σε αληθινό κύκλωμα ή κάνω κάποιο λάθος.

Θα το κατασκεύαζα στην πράξη να το δώ αλλά δεν έχω παλμογράφο και εξοπλισμό...

Το κύκλωμα δεν είναι και κάτι σπουδαίο ένας dual non inverting amplifier είναι και το αντέγραψα από το σχέδιο παρακάτω.
Χρησιμοποιείται για να ενισχύσει σήμα από strain gauge αισθητήρα.

Capture.PNG

Είναι κάτι από θεωρία που ξεχνάω ή είναι πρόβλημα του multisim?

Ορίστε και το αρχείο του multisim... -> *opamp.zip*

----------


## FILMAN

Έπρεπε να δουλεύει μια και το εύρος εισόδου και εξόδου του συγκεκριμένου τελεστικού αν μη τι άλλο επιτρέπουν κάτι τέτοιο. Μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα του εξομοιωτή. Για δοκίμασε να προσθέσεις δυο αντιστάσεις 10ΜΩ, μια παράλληλα στον C2 και μια παράλληλα στον C3. *Ή μήπως φταίει ότι έχεις αφήσει χωρίς τροφοδοσία τον κάτω τελεστικό;* Επίσης οι R7 και R8 είναι άχρηστες (τουλάχιστον όσο στην έξοδο υπάρχει απλά ένα βολτόμετρο) ενώ οι R1 και R2 (αν τις βάλεις) πρέπει να έχουν τιμή 10kΩ και όχι 200Ω.

----------


## SProg

Τροφοδοσια στον κατω τελεστικο.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> *Ή μήπως φταίει ότι έχεις αφήσει χωρίς τροφοδοσία τον κάτω τελεστικό;*







> Τροφοδοσια στον κατω τελεστικο.



Ο κάτω τελεστικός είναι στο ίδιο πακέτο με τον πάνω. Είναι το ίδιο chip. Εφόσον έβαλα στο πάνω τελεστικό τροφοδοσία μου βγάζει ένα Χ κάτω. Παίρνει και ο κάτω τελεστικός τροφοδοσία.

Δοκιμάζω τώρα αυτό με τις αντιστάσεις.

----------


## SProg

Επελεξε απο αλλο πακετο.Ειναι λιγο οτι ναναι το Multisim.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

lm741.PNG

Δυστυχώς δεν δούλεψε και πάλι... λέω να δοκιμάσω άλλο πρόγραμμα μιάς και δεν έχω όργανα να φτιάξω αληθινό κύκλωμα.
Παραπάνω με τις αλλαγές και το κλασσικό lm741.
Κι εγώ αυτό πιστεύω πως φταίει το spice...

----------


## Dbnn

Το multisim τελευταια βγαζει προβληματα.... Πολλα κυκλωματα που ενω λειτουργουν στην πραξη, στο multisim απλα βγαζουν σφαλματα. 

Υγ. Δεν ξερω να δουλεψω αλλο κιολας. Κατεβασα το proteus αλλα δεν μπορεσα να το δουλεψω καθολου.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

http://gr.mouser.com/multisimblue/
Αν εχεις ωρα δοκιμασε και στο multisimblue που δινεται εντελως δωρεαν στην ιστοσελίδα της mouser
Εγω το παρατησα το multisim λόγω των bloatware διεργασιων που γεμιζε την διαχειριση εργασιων και ορισμενες έκλειναν με msconfig άλλες οχι, μη σεβόμενο ότι στον υπολογιστη που το λειτουργούσα είχα μολις 1gb Ram.

----------

The_Control_Theory (25-01-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Το 741 είναι *ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ* για τέτοια χρήση!
Η τάση εξόδου του δεν μπορεί να πλησιάσει περισσότερο από 1.5V την αρνητική γραμμή τροφοδοσίας και του έβαλες και τροφοδοσία 2V;

----------

The_Control_Theory (25-01-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Το 741 είναι *ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ* για τέτοια χρήση!
> Η τάση εξόδου του δεν μπορεί να πλησιάσει περισσότερο από 1.5V την αρνητική γραμμή τροφοδοσίας και του έβαλες και τροφοδοσία 2V;



Στην τύχη το διάλεξα. Εμένα το *MCP6V07* με ενδιαφέρει. Ξαναδοκιμάζω με ένα άλλο.

Πάντως αν δεις έχω διακόπτη που κόβω τα -2V και το τροφοδοτώ με +2V και την αρνητική στην γείωση στο σχέδιο.

Θα έπρεπε να δώσει 200mV.

----------


## FILMAN

Στην αρχή είχες 5V. Τώρα γιατί τα έκανες 2;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Στην αρχή είχες 5V. Τώρα γιατί τα έκανες 2;



Γιατί διάβασα πως στο datasheet του  *MCP6V07* στην σελίδα 3

Capture.PNG

Στην αρχή είχα single supply 5V. Μετά επειδή πρόσθεσα αρνητική τροφοδοσία έπρεπε να το μοιράσω. 6.5/2=3.25 -> εγώ το έβαλα 2V αφού 200mV περιμένω στην έξοδο.
Μετά που δοκίμασα με το LM741 το άφησα όπως ήταν και δεν διάβασα καν το datasheet του.





> http://gr.mouser.com/multisimblue/
> Αν εχεις ωρα δοκιμασε και στο multisimblue που δινεται εντελως δωρεαν στην ιστοσελίδα της mouser



Τα ίδια... Δεν έχει στην βιβλιοθήκη του το MCP6V07 αλλά δοκίμασα με άλλo opamp.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Στο LTSpice επειδή δεν το έχω ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει απλά δίνω μιά εικόνα προς σχολιασμό. Την τάση παρόλο που την βάζω 1V μου βγάζει λάθος αρχική τάση.

Capture.PNG

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Κατέβασα ένα spice τύπου πρόγραμμα που δίνει η Microchip και ονομάζεται Mindi.

Εφτιαξα το κύκλωμά μου και έκανα επιτέλους ανάλυση του κυκλώματος.
Ορίστε τα αποτελέσματα. Όλα έγιναν επιτυχώς...

Capture.PNG

----------


## Dbnn

> Κατέβασα ένα spice τύπου πρόγραμμα που δίνει η Microchip και ονομάζεται Mindi.
> 
> Εφτιαξα το κύκλωμά μου και έκανα επιτέλους ανάλυση του κυκλώματος.
> Ορίστε τα αποτελέσματα. Όλα έγιναν επιτυχώς...
> 
> Capture.PNG



Απο βιβλιοθηκη τι λεει;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Απο βιβλιοθηκη τι λεει;



Εχει αρκετά. Όχι όλα. Σίγουρα λιγότερα από το multisim. Αλλά στους opamp είχε μόνο 20 κομμάτια κι όλα τις microchip.

πχ. Δες zener διόδους κάτω...

zener.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Εεεεεεεεε! Η R1 και η R4 πρέπει να είναι ίσες! Γιατί στη θέση των R1 και R2 επιμένεις να βάζεις δυο αντιστάσεις αντί για μία;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Εεεεεεεεε! Η R1 και η R4 πρέπει να είναι ίσες!  Γιατί στη θέση των R1 και R2 επιμένεις να βάζεις δυο αντιστάσεις αντί  για μία;



Για την R1 και Ρ4 έχεις δίκιο. Οι R3 και R4 τις έχω δύο γιατί στην θέση της R3 ήθελα στο multisim στην αρχή να βάλω ένα trimmer για να παίξω. Αφού στο mindi δεν βρίσκω trimmer θα τις κάνω έναν αντιστάτη και θα κάνω τα μαθηματικά να την βρώ.

----------


## Dbnn

> Κατέβασα ένα spice τύπου πρόγραμμα που δίνει η Microchip και ονομάζεται Mindi.
> 
> Εφτιαξα το κύκλωμά μου και έκανα επιτέλους ανάλυση του κυκλώματος.
> Ορίστε τα αποτελέσματα. Όλα έγιναν επιτυχώς...
> 
> Capture.PNG



Φίλε μου το ψάχνω αλλά δεν το βρήσκω καν μεσα στην microchip...
Έχεις κάποιο link??



edit: το βρήκα, το κατεβάζω! Μόλις το ψάξω λίγο θα σου πω εντυπώσεις!

----------


## Dbnn

Τα σπαει κυριολεκτικα το mindi. Σε τρανζιστορ, φετ, ολοκληρωμενα που δουλευω εγω τα εχει ολα και περισσοτερα απο το multisim. 
Δεν ξερω βεβαια που βρησκεται ο παλμογραφος. Μιαη ωρα ασχοληθηκα ολη κ ολη βεβαια μιας και επρεπε να φυγω.

----------


## SProg

Παιδια LTspice και Multisim δεν εχουν κατι να ζηλεψουν.Ακομα και οταν δεν εχουν κατι,μπορειτε να το βαλετε.

Στο Multisim εχω δει σχεδιασμενους Inverter,δεν νομιζω να ειχε θεμα με 2 τελεστικους.Σφαλμα ισως εβγαζε λογω υπολογισμων - λαθος ρυθμισεων.Αυτο το κανει συχνα εαν δεν αλλαξεις ρυθμισεις(simulation).

----------


## Dbnn

> Παιδια LTspice και Multisim δεν εχουν κατι να ζηλεψουν.Ακομα και οταν δεν εχουν κατι,μπορειτε να το βαλετε.
> 
> Στο Multisim εχω δει σχεδιασμενους Inverter,δεν νομιζω να ειχε θεμα με 2 τελεστικους.Σφαλμα ισως εβγαζε λογω υπολογισμων - λαθος ρυθμισεων.Αυτο το κανει συχνα εαν δεν αλλαξεις ρυθμισεις(simulation).



Σαββα ναι συμφωνω αλλα το τρεχω με τις στανταρ ρυθμισεις..
Ειδικα σε inverters κλπ δεν μου δουλεψε ακομα και οταν το σχηματικο το εχω μπροστα μου και ηδη κατασκευασμενο.

----------


## SProg

Εχει να κανει με τις ρυθμισεις υπολογισμων.Εαν μπεις στα παραδειγματα του προγραμματος θα δεις πολυσυνθετα κυκλωματα που τρεχουν.Βεβαια εχουν τις σωστες ρυθμισεις.

θα κατεβασω και εγω αυτο το προγραμμα που λετε γιατι με ψησατε  :Smile:

----------


## Dbnn

Το multisim τελευταια εχει γεμισει πολλα bugs, αν μπεις στο φορουμ της NI και διαβασεις θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω. Το mindi για την ωρα εχει πολυ καλη βιβλιοθηκη..... Για αναλυσεις κλπ δεν κατεχω ακομα.

----------


## SProg

PSIM. http://powersimtech.com/products/psim/



Ο superstar στα ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Τελικά έκανα simulation αφού αντικατέστησα την πηγή τάσης 2mV στην είσοδο και έβαλα μιά γέφυρα wheatstone brdge αφού τον ενιχσχυτή τον θέλω να τον δουλέψω με αυτήν και την ρύθμισα να έχει διαφορά δυναμικού 2mV.
Ο ενισχυτής τροφοδοτείται κανονικά με 3V όπως είχα σχεδιάσει στην αρχή με μονή τροφοδοσία.

Capture.PNG

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι γιατί δεν δούλευε με την πηγή τάσης.

----------


## tsimpidas

το μουλτισιμ 10 και το 11 για να δουλεψουν οι τελεστικοι καθως και αλλα τσιπ επρεπε να τους δωσεις VCC και VDD ή VSS,, 

στο μουλτισιμ 12 εμενα μου δουλεύουν και η αναλογικη τροφοδοσία και η virtual [ακομα και ταυτοχρονα, στο ιδιο σχέδιο]

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> το μουλτισιμ 10 και το 11 για να δουλεψουν οι τελεστικοι καθως και αλλα τσιπ επρεπε να τους δωσεις VCC και VDD ή VSS,, 
> 
> στο μουλτισιμ 12 εμενα μου δουλεύουν και η αναλογικη τροφοδοσία και η virtual [ακομα και ταυτοχρονα, στο ιδιο σχέδιο]



Θα επανέλθω με δύο σχέδια να δώ αν βγάζουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα... Αν έχεις όρεξη να τα κατεβάσεις και να τα τρέξεις...
Θα ήθελα να κάνω πείραμα να δώ γιατί εξαρτάμαι πάρα πολύ από το Multisim μιάς και δεν έχω παλμογράφο να δοκιμάζω κυκλώματα.  :Σκέψη:

----------


## tsimpidas

ok... στηλτο με πμ καλύτερα.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Το αρχείο με 3 διαφορετικά κυκλωματα. Δείτε την εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις.

Capture.PNG

Το αρχείο για κατέβασμα... *Test_opamp_sim.zip* [έκδοση Multisim 12]

----------


## SProg

Το 2ο κυκλωμα φυσικα και ειναι λαθος.Σε καθε πηγη θελει GND.


Δες πως ειναι το σωστο με τελεστικους και αρνητικες τασεις:

http://www.ni.com/white-paper/10710/en/

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Το 2ο κυκλωμα φυσικα και ειναι λαθος.Σε καθε πηγη θελει GND.



*Αν δείς το Ground είναι στον opamp στον δεύτερο.*

Στο τρίτο απλά το θέλει και κάτω από την μπαταρία.

----------


## SProg

> *Αν δείς το Ground είναι στον opamp στον δεύτερο.*



Κάθε πηγη την βαζεις με αναφορα προς τη γειωση.Ακομα και την αρνητικη ταση δες πως σου προτεινει η ιδια η εταιρια να την βαλεις.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Κάθε πηγη την βαζεις με αναφορα προς τη γειωση.Ακομα και την αρνητικη ταση δες πως σου προτεινει η ιδια η εταιρια να την βαλεις.



Τότε γιατί πάλι δεν δουλεύει έτσι?

gnd.PNG

Πρόσεξε το Ground στην πηγή αλλά και στον ενισχυτή.

----------


## tsimpidas

τι είναι και που πάει μόνο εσύ ξέρεις Tedi... 

έτσι συνδέεται στην προσομοίωση και αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα.

testtttttttt.jpgtesttttttttt.png2.jpg


το τσιπ πρεπει να τροφοδοτηθει ητε με virtual τροφοδοσια ητε με αναλογικη,,μιση αναλογικη μιση virtual δεν δουλευει,,

το δείγμα τάσης όμως μπορεί να είναι αναλογικό,,

 στην κατασκευή σου όμως να ξέρεις οτι 
αν και το δείγμα τάσης θα ειναι αναλογικό η έξοδος του τελεστικού μάλλον θα είναι ψηφιακή,[αν ξεραμε ποιο τσιπ θα χρησιμοποιησεις θα ειχα σίγουρη απάντηση,,], με ελάχιστα μιλιαμπερ και θα χρειαστεί μετατροπή σε αναλογική ταση.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> το τσιπ πρεπει να τροφοδοτηθει ητε με virtual τροφοδοσια ητε με αναλογικη,,μιση αναλογικη μιση virtual δεν δουλευει



Μόλις κατάλαβα ότι κάτι μου διαφεύγει. Έχω παντελής άγνοια του όρου virtual τροφοδοσία. Το γκουγκλάρω.





> αν ξεραμε ποιο τσιπ θα χρησιμοποιησεις θα ειχα σίγουρη απάντηση,,], με ελάχιστα μιλιαμπερ και θα χρειαστεί μετατροπή σε αναλογική ταση.



Τα ένα τσιπ *MCP6V07* που έχει δύο τελεστικούς ενισχυτές και θα κουμπώνει σε ένα ADC που θα διαβάζω από I2C.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Τα 2mV ορθά τα έκανε 2V. Μέχρι να βγάλω άκρη με τις εξομοιώσεις μου ήρθαν samples και έφτιαξα το πλακετάκι. Βέβαια δεν έχω παλμογράφο απλά ελπίζω ότι δουλεύει με το αρχικό σχέδιο.

----------


## tsimpidas

το data λέει οτι το MCP6V07 εχει 30μΑ εξοδο...δεν το λες και πολυ,  πάντως θα πρωτινό να πάρεις παλμογράφο αν 
φτιάχνεις συχνά τετεια κυκλώματα, :Smile:  ώστε να τσεκάρεις κάθε στάδιο, πολλές φορές οι μικρές έξοδοι θέλουν ενοισχηση και 
χωρίς παλμογράφο δεν μπορείς να δεις αν το υπολυπο κύκλωμα βλέπει τον τελεστικό, ειδικά σε κυκλώματα οπου παντρεύουμε το ψηφιακό με το αναλογικό είναι απαραίτητος.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> πάντως θα προτίνω να πάρεις παλμογράφο



Αχ... λες να μην θέλω? Απλά δεν μπορώ προς το παρόν...

----------


## pstratos

Σε αυτά τα κυκλώματα είναι πολύ σημαντικό να προσέξεις την συμμετρια των τάσεων. Δεν είδα αν ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής είναι single supply. Ακόμα τι PSRR σου αρκεί? Το offset voltage? Μηπως για την εφαρμογή σου πρέπει να δεις για instrumentation amplifier?

----------


## FILMAN

> Σε αυτά τα κυκλώματα είναι πολύ σημαντικό να προσέξεις την συμμετρια των τάσεων. Δεν είδα αν ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής είναι single supply.



Τί εννοείς;

----------

